# Dover Fishing Show



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone have information about this? Thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Curious too....haven't heard or read anything about it.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

January 30th, $5.00 entry fee....


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Slick, 
If your referring to the Fisherman's Swap Meet, I received a mailing that said it is scheduled for the last weekend of January. Deep six'd it or I'd give you the specifics.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

January 30th 9:30am - 4:00pm. $5.00 admission. I'll have a table set up there with bass and musky lures.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Josh, will you be selling your homemade lures?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

is this at the armory???


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

sauguy said:


> Josh, will you be selling your homemade lures?


Yep I'll be selling mostly homemade baits and some custom painted baits.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes it is at the armory again this year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this only fishing or H&F? Directions pls.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Is this only fishing or H&F? Directions pls.


It is fishing only.

Dover National Armory
2800 N. Wooster Ave.
Dover Ohio 44622


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

ill be there set up with a bunch of extra rods and reels and crank baits...


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill be there tomrrow morning.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be there first thing in the morning.... I try to hit this show every year!


----------

